

Google is now officially evil - wheaties
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-is-now-officially-evil-2010-9

======
DiabloD3
The only thing I can figure out is a small company no one has heard of is
bitching that Android uses Google services for maps and direction finding and
stuff like that.

Except Google makes this service free to all, Android is Google's distro, and
Google's service is higher quality. Did I also mention its free?

Whats the deal here?

~~~
arebop
This case seems to be about whether Google can insist that devices carrying
the Google trademark actually include particular Google programs.
Specifically, can Google require Motorola to ship Google Maps as a condition
of Motorola's use of "with Google(TM)" branding?

Maybe it's like Bob's Booze complaining that Bacardi has pressured Thirsty
Time Beverage Co. to use Bacardi rum in the "Thirsty Thursday Party Punch with
Bacardi(TM)" drink. Bob wants to make a deal with Thirsty to use his company's
rum as a key ingredient in the punch. Suppose Thirsty Time always uses
Bacardi's filtered water as an ingredient; can Bacardi insist that Thirsty
Time also ship its famous rum as a condition for TT's use of the Bacardi brand
name?

